# 1974 ford bronco



## antman1984

After about 20 years of searching on and off for a rust free bronco I finally got one. Now I will start the final touches to make it the exact way I want it.


----------



## Oldblue

Nice !


----------



## bluefin

That is a nice one. 
I always keep my eyes out for the '76 model - dual tanks and ac are handy.


----------



## Sgrem

Killer man!
(Notice my avatar....built by me.)


----------



## antman1984

Thanks guys, heading to the shop today for a tune up and brake repair then off to discount tire for new rims and tires.


----------



## BATWING

What a find! Post up the progress.


----------



## firedog4$

Want to keep it rust free ? Keep it out of the salt water.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

I have one -- I am prob gonna sell soon-- was a very fun project


----------



## antman1984

Oh yea, no salt water for this one.
I was thinking about putting the nitto ridge grapplers on it or the new bf goodrich mt km3's What do yall think. 305/70/17.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Nice! Dream truck for me.


----------



## antman1984

Thanks guys


----------



## gman1772

antman1984 said:


> Oh yea, no salt water for this one.
> I was thinking about putting the nitto ridge grapplers on it or the new bf goodrich mt km3's What do yall think. 305/70/17.


Cooper makes a private label tire called Hercules. Their Terra Trac II tire has a good look and doesn't highway hum. Nice looking truck. Congrats.


----------



## antman1984

Cleaned up, with top on.


----------



## DIHLON

Nice find! Congrats!


----------



## tugboatbill

Good work! I just handed over my 93 to my father in law...slowly starting to drop hints about an older one to the boss lady.


----------



## antman1984

So I got the new rims and tires on yesterday. Went with pro comp wheels and Mickey Thompson mtz.


----------



## fluffy

OJ might have gotten away in that one. very nice truck


----------



## DIHLON

Those look much better!


----------



## antman1984

Thanks guys


----------



## antman1984

Mine and a buddy's bronco.


----------



## BATWING

So cool!


----------



## JDT4430

Its amazing the difference in look that a wheel and tire change can do. Congrats on the new rig.


----------



## spikehunter

Great looking Bronco!


----------



## antman1984

Here's an updated pic, had to redo the whole cooling system. It was getting hot on me at stoplights. Went with a new aluminum radiator and new hoses, water pump and thermostat. Running much cooler now


----------

